# Lava W150 Mifi + Airtel 3G Dongle



## cforcloud (Apr 25, 2013)

I got a new Lava W150 Mifi (portable Wifi Router) Lava W150 - YouTube
But unable to connect with my Airtel 3G dongle.
I get the router console at 192.169.168.1 and both the wifi signal & 3g signals are excellent. Still the internet never works.

Some google result said to do the below steps.
1. Switch "Auto APN" to "manual APN" under "Settings -> Internet -> WAN"
2. Set APN as "airtelgprs.com"
3. Dial no "*99#"
4. username & password left blank.
5. Save to get success alert, then restart the device.
Still in vain 

Could any one help me out pls?


----------

